# The world according to Herman, and Winnie



## katt (Jan 11, 2007)

since herman and winnie are back, i thought i would start a new blog for them.

to see their old thread:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13789&amp;forum_id=6

and to see their story of why they are back (in order from finding anew home, to when problems started to happen, to them comming home):

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16937&amp;forum_id=7

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17761&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17838&amp;forum_id=7

with all that out of the way. . .it is photo time!

so, here are some photos from the trip home:


























winniestayed rather hidden, she tucked herself right intojessica, so no real photos of her. the last photo ofhermanyou can see just how skinny he is. . .we think it is amix of stress from moving around and depression from not being at homehere that made him lose the weight. . .


so things were kinda different when they got home. . .

same cat that always seemed to be hogging all the attention with his cuteness:









but some things were different, like a new friend. thefantailed goldfish named Norbert:









*don't worry, norbert was in the fish bowl for under 24 hours, i gothim last minute when i fell in love with the little guy and my fishtankwasn't setup when i got home. . .he now has a 10 gall. all to himselfcomplete with heater and filterand lots of plants to hide in*


but being back home is nice:












































because a cage is not home, untill 1/2 the pellets are on the ground!

and finally, one last one of their cage right now (there are still manythings like toys and boxes to add, along with the top to keep therabbits in the cage, but for tonight it will have to work as i amsleepy!)


----------



## binkies (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh he is so skinny! That poor baby! I amglad you have them back. It is obvious they belong with you. I'm sureyou will do a wonderful job getting the weight back on him.


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2007)

yes, he is very skinny, but i don't think hewill be for long, the rabbit is currently laying by his food dish andnibbles here and there. . .so soon, he will be back to he normal weight


----------



## Haley (Jan 11, 2007)

aww they look so happy to be home!

Im sure he'll put the weight back on now that hes home. Theyve been through a lot of changes and Im sure thats why. 

Any spraying yet or is he being good?


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2007)

no spraying at all. . .hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## katt (Jan 13, 2007)

day 2 update

well, herman and winnie are back, and in many parts the same rabbitsthat left. they are different in some ways. . .both really stay in thecage when i leave the door open, only comming out for quick runs aroundbefore returning. . .i think that i need a bonding session with themand am picking up some of their fav herbs and veggies tonight and weare going to have a good cuddle time on my bed i think. . . hermancomes out more then winnie (which was always the case), and runs up tome for nose rubs before dashing back to winnie and the cage. . .winniewill venture out untill i make eye contact with her then books it tothe litter box (the safest place on earth to her). . . herman has beeneating almost constantly since he got home and is looking much better.. .he is enjoying the oats i have been giving him and both rabbits arepeeing in the box, although spreading poops to china and back (when iquestioned them on it, they both looked at me like "well, lady, what doyou expect? you sent us away and now that we are back our space doesn'tsmell like us. . .you caused this problem!"

anyway, photos comming tonight!

katie


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats great news, Katie! Im so glad Herman is back to normal :hug2:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm so glad they're doing so well! Iguess they just need to be with their mommy. Hopefullythey'll forgive you soon!


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2007)

update time!

well, herman and winnie are very happy. . .and so am i!!! my roommateand i *think* we found an apartment that will allow them!!!!!! we arenot sure if we qualify. . .they are rather stricked with who comes in.. .and they are rather expensive. . .we couldn't afford it before, soit was out of the question, but they are running a special that makesthe rent a lot less. . .we are going to check it out sat.!






























this is my fav. photo of winnie. . .she is so camera shy that i neverget anything good. . .but i snapped this cute photo before she realizedwhat i did!


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2007)

and here are updated photos of the bunny room!


----------



## Haley (Jan 16, 2007)

Im so glad things are working out for you guys,Katie. I really think they are _meant _to be with you. They justlook so happy!


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2007)

just a couple more photos!









look at herman's crazy eye! i showed him this photo and he thinks it makes him look scary. . .









and winnie looking cute as always!


----------



## Haley (Jan 19, 2007)

Look at those ears!:shock2:So adorable!


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

haley- herman says "thank you, i am adorable, but feel free to continue to tell me"

no pics of the buns tonight, they are being bad little bunnies. . .theygot under my brother's bed(there is a hole in the underside of it) andbegan to dig at it (i think in an attempt to make the hole larger). ..when i went to go chase them out (with a broom, as i could not reachthem) herman came right out, but winnie decided to get angry and beganbeating the broom up. . . we had to end up lifting the bed off theframe to get her out. . .

. . .now they are being little terrors in my room. . .herman justtipped over a CLEAN basket of laundry and winnie is chasing the cat. . .

but i did find a old photo of my brother's old rabbit (he got a rabbitwhen i got my first rabbit, trixie, ace was a bit older when we gothim, and ended is life as a wonderfull houserabbit that still went torabbit shows with a little girl downstate)






i think he looks majestic in this pick. . .


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2007)

so the rabbits were out and i couldn't findwinnie anywere. . .kept looking and looking, so finally i gave up andwent to go lay on my bed, then i started to hear this movement. . .took a closer look and there she was! getting a little quiet time awayfrom herman. . .so i grabed the camera and snapped some photos. . .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2007)

She looks so comfy on your bed! Doesshe ever potty on it? Bo is HORRIBLE about going pee on mybed. I just don't even let him on it now since he does thateach and every time! 

honestly tho, I think he's claiming me/my spot cause he doesn't do it to my hubby's side of the bed.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2007)

in winnie's world, my bed is HER bed. . .she would sleep with me at night if i let her.

i think that winnie feels that it is beneath her to pee anywere but herbox, but she does leave a random poop once in a great while. . .notnormally on the bed though. . . i normally just shake out my beddingand remake my bed after they have been on it, just to be safe. . .

my old rabbit, trixie, peed on my bed ALL the time.. .whenever i would tell her no, or make her mad she would jump on my bed,look at me with a firery look and proceed to pee. . .i was constatlywashing my bedding. . .

katie


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww ur english lop is soo cute. I always wanted an english lop but they don't really have it at where i live.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2007)

thank kawaii, he is rather adorable, and fullyknows it. . . english lops can be harder to find because they need alittle more care then your normal eared rabbit, or even another lop. ..they can't be housed outside in winter, they get nicks in their earsand that can cause problems (i just had to completely clean hermansears as when he was gone, he nicked them up and as a result there werea couple little abcess like areas. . .he has 2 bigger ones that i amwaiting to see if they calm down or need to be seen by a vet), theyneed their ears kept clean, their nails must be kept trim. . .

but they are worth it. . .

i got a couple cuddle bunny moments with winnie and herman tonight. . .every time i see them cuddled in their cage or while out playing, isneak for my camera, but whenever i get close, the dash apart likesecret lovers or something. . .but tonight i got em'!






look at herman's ear around winnie. . .he he he, it was so cute. . .itried so hard not to giggle when i saw it (because laugh would causeherman to move and i wanted a shot with the ear. . .)

and then winnie saw that she had been caught in the act of gettin' somecuddle-bun lovin' and had to hide her face from the camera. andnaturally if there is noplace else to hide, then why not under theclosest rabbit!


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2007)

he he he. . .herman finally forgave me for taking him to the vet and decided to look cute:






winnie on the otherhand just gave me a "what?!? i am busy here!" look.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2007)

I love the pic with Herman's ear around Winnie! Do they do that often? Oh, I soooo love English lops!


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2007)

this his heman&#39;s perplexed face. . .

he has determined, that he happens to be thecutest bun around and everyone is just going to have to deal with that. . .


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I love the pic with Herman&#39;s ear around Winnie! Do they do that often? Oh, I soooo love English lops!


 

yes, he does it all the time, normally i just never get in on camera. . .

and herman wanted me to pass this message onto you:
"the reason that everyone loves an english lop is because an english lop loves everyone. . .well, that, and because our ears are just so sexy. . ."


----------



## missyscove (Jan 25, 2007)

He does have sexy ears. I love that last picture of him. His ears look like long, flowing hair.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 27, 2007)

Katt, you have such wonderful pics of your two! They are absolutely adorable...I love Winnie&#39;s coat... But I have to say, all those pics of Herman are just so wonderful! (Don&#39;t tell Raph, but I think I&#39;m in love....:inlove Herman is so handsome...!

LOL...love his *perplexed* face!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Katt, you have such wonderful pics of your two! They are absolutely adorable...I love Winnie&#39;s coat... But I have to say, all those pics of Herman are just so wonderful! (Don&#39;t tell Raph, but I think I&#39;m in love....:inlove Herman is so handsome...!
> 
> LOL...love his *perplexed* face!!!


 

oh, thank you bassetluv. . .and i won&#39;t tell your bun that you are in love with mine, if you don&#39;t tell my bun that i am in love with yours. . .


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2007)

he he he. . .this morning when i gave herman his ear drops, i decided to get the camera out and record him going crazy to the blanket. . .it is so funny. . .i was trying not to laugh the whole time. . . if you turn the volume up you can hear his mouth chewing away. . .



[/url"]http://s19.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/b197/katt2196/?action<WBR>=view&current=100_0713.flv<WBR>]

[/url]

excuse the messy room. . .i at times can be a slob, and well, the past couple of days, i was. . .

now, picture this: the minute he i pick him up (i put him on the blanket, then pick him and the blanket up together. . .so he knows that when the blanket is with me, it is med time) he starts to do this, and will frantically do it as i take the top off to the drops. . .he normally also digs the blanket too. . .


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2007)

could i. . .

<WBR> . . .get a mod to change the title of my blog???

to say something like "Winnie and Herman #2" or some such thing?

. . .if it isn&#39;t to much trouble. . . .


----------



## katt (Feb 1, 2007)

I FOUND ONE OF HERMAN&#39;S SISTERS!!!

i didn&#39;t think it was right to take the photo and post it on here, but i have the link!!

she is evergreen&#39;s truth. . .what a cute girl! and she has some wins under her belt too! herman will be so proud. . .

http://www.freewebs.com<WBR>/joythomas/english_lops.htm<WBR>]http://www.freewebs.com<WBR>/joythomas/english_lops.htm[<WBR>/url]

and she has a litter! herman is an uncle!

http://www.freewebs.com<WBR>/joythomas/for_sale.htm]http:/<WBR>/www.freewebs.com/joythomas<WBR>/for_sale.htm[/url]

(scroll down the page. . . you will see them. . .)


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Herman is soooo cute, I am going to bunnap him.


----------



## katt (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks jadeicing. . .he is adorable. . .haven&#39;t posted new photos ina long time

well, big news: i think winnie and herman are getting a new hutch!

it won&#39;t be for a long while, as it is expensive ($240) but my roommate and i are planning on putting them in the living room when we finally find a place to move to (as long as they are allowed and we are not sneaking them in). i want something that will be more pleasing to the eye then the x-pen or NIC cubes, and something a little smaller.

they are only caged when nobody is home, and jessica has already told me that even if she is the only one home they will be let out, so i think they can handle something smaller

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441816240&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302047888&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023695&bmUID=1170453004127&itemNo=35&In=Small+Pet&N=2047888&Ne=2[/url"]http://www.petsmart.com/global<WBR>/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C<WBR>%3Eprd_id=845524441816240&amp<WBR>;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=25343743<WBR>02047888&ASSORTMENT%3C<WBR>%3East_id=2534374302023695&amp<WBR>;bmUID=1170453004127&amp<WBR>;itemNo=35&In=Small+Pet<WBR>&N=2047888&Ne=2]http:/<WBR>/www.petsmart.com/global<WBR>/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C<WBR>%3Eprd_id=845524441816240&amp<WBR>;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=25343743<WBR>02047888&ASSORTMENT%3C<WBR>%3East_id=2534374302023695&amp<WBR>;bmUID=1170453004127&amp<WBR>;itemNo=35&In=Small+Pet<WBR>&N=2047888&Ne=2[/url]









my rabbits aren&#39;t big wood chews, so i am not worried about that, i wish that my store had one so i could go look at it, the buns really like big litterboxes, and i don&#39;t know were i would fit one at, but it is 48 inches wide. . . so it is still a nice size hutch. . .and that way, during the summer if we get a balconythe buns *could* be housed out there

not sure yet, it is something to think about. . . i might look at some other cage possibilities. . .i would like something taller then wider i guess (the x-pen is nice, but so big)

we will see


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2007)

Cool! I've never seen those, they must not stock them in the stores.

Or have you looked at building an NIC cage? It would becheaper and you could still make it strong enough for Herman's bigbutt.


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks naturestee, i have had NIC cages before,but i didn't like the look of them, and i don't know, i just didn'tlike them as much as the x-pen, i have like 4 boxes worth of connectersand grides, i just wasn't impressed and the buns didn't use the levelsall that much, they really aren't in their cage very much. . .





(here is a photo of their NIC cage when they were yet to be bonded)

i think that NIC cages are great for buns, but i am trying to findsomething that looks really nice to the eye alongwithbeingbig enough to lock the buns up for a few hours at a time

i really like the look of the hutch, and i like that if i have abalcony, i can move them outside when the weather is warm but mild(late spring) i think they would like that.

i am currently keeping that one in mind, but *trying* to find someonehandy with wood and tools to build me one just like that, but withslight alterations

don't know yet. . .

one the rabbit side of the world, the buns have been terrors the past24 hours. . .herman can back from the vet and has a clean bill ofhealth, no more ear infection! and no more ear drops!

last night winnie was feeling really really good and was doing binkieseverywere. . .she missjudged one and ended up binking right into awall. . .my silly girl

and on a personal note, i had 2 interviews in 2 days and am praying to god i get a call back on at least 1 f them!


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2007)

*we found an apartment!!!!!!*

excitment can't even begin to describe.

we had gone to look at this cute duplex back near the begining ofjanuary. it was on a complete whim, and ended up in love with theplace.it is 2 story with a spiral staircase, the place ishuge!

when we asked about pets, she said "as long as i don't fear my childrenbeing injured, i am okay with it" (the owner's live nextdoor) so iasked about the buns and promised they were very well behaved anddidn't chew carpet or the walls, ect and that i watched them like ahawk when they were out. 

very sadly, we had to pass on it at that point, as i had finally heardthat i was indeed not going to be able to return to the job i had beenworking before i left for college(my manager had to review everyone'sfile and decide who to keep on, the girl that replaced me won as shewas more up to date in the training for a new software we were using).not to mention the location was extremly unideal for us (it is out inthe country more, i would have to drive almost as far to reach the cityas if i was living at home still).

everything started to change about a week ago. my soon to be roommatecalled me saying that she was being offered the managing position atthe coffee shop she had worked at the previous year (she had also losther job for the season), it is located in a town just outside oftraverse city, so living in TC was going to be putting lots of miles onher car(the duplex is located a lot closer to the town as it is outsideof traverse city), that same day i was offered a job at the retirementhome (it is 10 minutes from the apartment. . .go figure). but we stilldidn't know if the duplex had been rented out in the month since we hadlooked at it (we had told her in the end that right at that moment wecouldn't handle the bills for the place and would have to pass, but ifit was avalible when we could, we would be in contact with her). well,today i was looking at the classified in the newspaper, and there itis! listed again! so we are going out once more monday to make sure itis still as awesome as we had seen before.

the owners are awesome, another plus, they have land that they arewilling to let us plant a garden, and are putting in this huge firepitthis spring. . .i am so excited!

i guess fate played a big part in all this. . .if i hadn't gotten therabbits back, if i hadn't looked at the paper today, if i hadn't gottenthe job. . .

i just had to share . . .nothing can bring me down right now. . .


----------



## Haley (Feb 9, 2007)

Im so happy for you Katie! 

This is such great news! Maybe sometime if I ever comeup toTCI can stop by and see Herman and Winnie again. Im so happythings are working out for you guys!

Oh, and another idea for a cage: Dominique is working on getting thesebuilt for the shelter, but its an NIC pen on a wooden base with wheels.Its really cool. I think its a 3x2x2 pen. If you use white grids itlooksnice. And its an open pen so its easy to clean. Plus itcan be moved easily. Let me know if youre interested at all and I canget the plans (or a pic next time Im down there).

So happy for all of you!!


----------



## Haley (Feb 9, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> could i. . .
> 
> . . .get a mod to change the title of my blog???
> 
> ...


Just saw this! Does it look okay?


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks haley, i had completely forgotten about asking the title to change, but good job!

and you will have to come and visit, i am sure winnie and herman would love it. . .

thanks for the cage idea. . .i will have to think about it. the placewe are moving in is so big, that i might just keep their x-pen, even ifi don't really like the look of it. . .haven't decided yet. . .plus itwill have to wait anyway as i just don't have the cash to do it rightnow (all the money is going to this place).

just goes to show that good things come to those who wait!


----------



## binkies (Feb 9, 2007)

That is such wonderful news! Horray!


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, what great news! Your landladysounds like an awesome person, and I'm so glad you found an afordableplace~ So many places charge so much extra for any pets, anda lot don't allow them at all :?Who in their right mind canlive without animals? 
So congrats! arty: I hope it's still as awesome as it was before


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations! :colors:


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 10, 2007)

congradtulations! arty0002:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh yay!! I'm so excited for you!

The place sounds wonderful. I know how relieving it is to find a nice place.

You'd better take lots of pictures once you are all moved in!

--Dawn


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2007)

Congrats on the Apartment!

You have or had NIC and I can't findit anywhere.


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks everyone, i am so happy about finding the apartment. . .

haven't posted photos in a while, i will have to get on that. . .


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> haven't posted photos in a while, i will have to get on that. . .


:nod

cheryl


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2007)

[align=center]The Story of Two Snowbunnies[/align]

[align=center]*warning LOTS of photos. . .this page may take a few minutes to load*[/align]








[align=center]




[/align]







[align=center]today, herman and winnie got to experiance something newto them . . .the fun of snow. as i live in michigan and it is very coldoutside, they cannot go outside to play in the snow, so i thought iwould bring the snow to them![/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]pre-snow photos:[/align]







[align=center]






[/align]






[align=center]






[/align]






[align=center]






[/align]





[align=center]






[/align]




[align=center]herman has learned "craisin for a kiss!" were he willgive me a kiss and in the end get a craisin, so he has started toshower me, and anything near me with kisses thinking that he will get acraisin every time he kisses something. first he gave me a kiss (which,yes, he did get a craisin for), but then, started to try kissing thecamera. . .what a rabbit i own![/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]snow photos:[/align]



[align=center]*i was shocked by how much winnie loved the snow, hermanwasn't thrilled with it, but winnie couldn't get enough!*[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]






[/align]


[align=center]






[/align]


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! how sweet is this picture!






Aww Winnie looks so innocent here






I just love your guys Katt!


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2007)

oh, thanks. . .the photos of herman and i iscute. . .can't say i like the way i look in it. . .but cute no theless. herman is rather free with his kisses, he thinks they are histicket to get anything he wants and more importantly to get out oftrouble.. .if i yell at him, he tends to be ready to kiss andforgive. . .

and winnie is rather adorable. . .she knows it too. . .she kept runningup to the snow, sticking her face in it, then looking up, dashing away,do a binkie or 2 then return. . . you can see drops of snow/water onher face. . .she just loved it! i have never seen her get so excitedabout anything. . .


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 11, 2007)

Awww, that's so sweet! Winnie looks so cute in the snow.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

Great photos Katie! I did the same thing lastweek. I bought one of those huge under the bed tupperware bins andfilled it with snow. Tumnus was having a ball pushing it all around androlling in it!

What characters we have on our hands So when do you move in to the new place?


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

oh, my herman!

he was a little cuddle bug was a baby today!
















when he isn't running around, destroying everything in his path. . .hecan be such a sweetheart! my brother came in and saw uswalking around cuddlin' and grabed my camera and took a couple pics!


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> So when do you move in to the new place?


well, we aren't moving in for like 2 months yet:X(at the latest)

my roommate won't start her managing job till around april, so it ispointless for her to find another job right now, and that way i havetime to get more hours, or find a second job. . . .

we are just praying to god that there will still be a place around that will allow rabbits. . . i hate being responsible!

since the apartment we were going to move into has been empty for 1 1/2months, we are hoping that it will continue to stay empty untill we aremore ready. . . if we can just wait till mid-march we could do it (shehas the savings to cover a few months rent, so she *could* move outnow, but why break into all the savings when she can just as easilystay at home and save her money)!

the troubles of moving out!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

i think i need a new hobby. . .i seem to photograph the rabbits constatly. . .


----------



## missyscove (Feb 14, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


>


That's adorable!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, when she isn't being a brat she can be rather adorable!


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in love with herman, he has the most magnificant ears i have ever seen!!!!!
This is probably a stupid question but i'm going to ask it anyhow... what is a craisen?!onder:


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> This is probably a stupid question but i'm going to ask it anyhow... what is a craisen?!onder:




don't worry about it! a craisin is like a raisin made witha cranberry instead of a grape!


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 15, 2007)

hehehe! I thought it must be something likethat.... I wonder if they sell them here, i'll have to check it out andsee what bang'as thinks 
thanks!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

if you can find them, go for it! my buns are nuts over craisins. . .

no photos tonight. . .but i did do a charcoal/cartoon of a special bunny. . .can you guess who it is?






not my best work, but i did do it at 2 am last night (well, thismorning). . . and it has been a VERY long time since i worked withcharcoal. . .not to mention all i had was a medium charcoal penicle. ..i would have killed for a stub and some vine charcoal. . .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 15, 2007)

That's beautiful. Are you an artist? You should be. I'd pay you to do my babies pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> That's beautiful. Are you an artist? Youshould be. I'd pay you to do my babies pictures.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


thanks, i use to be big into art (all through high school i was theartsy student, i was 'highly encouranged' to apply toa largemichigan art college by one of the recuiters, and even did work oncommision in my senior year), but since i started my anti-anxiety meds,i haven't been able to draw. . .i need that flood of emotion and racingheart to draw good i guess. . . i only draw now when i forget to takemy meds (like yesterday), it makes it so i can't sleep at night. . .one of the things that helps is to draw. . .or watch the home shoppingnetwork. . .i am a strang one i am. . .

*ticket for 1 to katie's personal problems please!* (he he he. . .)

send me photos of each of your buns. . . next time i can't sleep, iwill attempt one. . . can't promise anything good, or anything at all.. .but i would be more then willing to give it a shot! and for freetoo! since i am yet to do one of winnie i like (black rabbits make mylife hard when it comes to drawing. . .)

just email them to me, but try not to resize them to much, i need thembig. . . [email protected]


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

just for the fun of it:

i measured herman's ears tonight. . . just over 21 inches. . .andbecause winnie was feeling left out. . .i did her as well: 10 inches! iam impressed! herman's ear are 2 times the length of winnies!:shock:

i love my little dumbo and dumboette!


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2007)

well. . . no photos tonight (i have a ton on my camera, but i don't feel like messing with the uploading tonight)

but once again, i am stating that we found our apartment. . .

i got called on a full time job on monday, was offered the position andstart on friday. we went out and put a hold deposite on an apartment(not the one we wanted, but this was our second choice).

i was talking with the lady and asked about rabbits one more time tomake sure that nothing changed and she was like "oh yeah, our mantienceguy has a house bunny himself. . .no problem"!

thank god! this place is so cool, i am excited . . .we signed up justin time as we got a super deal on the apartment. . .over $100 off ourmonthly rent!

pure excitement! we move in on March 10th. . .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2007)

:balloons::group:CONGRATULATIONSon getting the apartment.Now you can get moreBunnies.:bunnydance::jumpforjoy::dancing:

Susan and the Gang:apollo::bunny19:bunny2


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> :balloons::group:CONGRATULATIONSon getting the apartment.Now you can get moreBunnies.:bunnydance::jumpforjoy::dancing:
> 
> Susan and the Gang:apollo::bunny19:bunny2


thanks for the congratulations. . .

. . .but i don't even know where i am going to fit herman and winnie's cage. . .so no more bunnies!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

[align=center]*Canned Pumpkin*[/align]
[align=center]*the best veggie in the world*[/align]
[align=center]*these have to be, by far, the bestherman photos i have ever taken. . .i am already planning on printingsome of these up for a frame of rabbit photos. . . just toperfect*[/align]
[align=center]*again, this is a LOT of photos. . .*[/align]

[align=center]







[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]first off, this is what MY jeans looked like after. . .i had canned pumpkin ALL over me[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]i didn't get very many photos of winnie, because herman was being such a pig... and so funny while doing it!
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]good till the last lick[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]AHHA HAHA HA. . .i can't get over this photo. . .it hasto be my fav. . .i can just hear herman giving me a raspberry...[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]from now on, when someone asks me what owning an english lop is like, i am just going to show them this photo

[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]"slurp!"[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]herman had pumpkin ALL over himself. . .my camerabatteries died before i could get photos, but winnie took to cleaningall the pumpkin off and herman just had a look of pure love in hiseyes. . .
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]"what? do i have something on my face?"[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]"WAZZZ ZZUPP!!!!"[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]"if i look cute, will you give me more?"[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]i love this photo. . .you can't really tell, but he is totally leaning/laying on my leg. . .it was so cute. . .

[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]and who could forget my winnie? she would give me thebunny butt every time i tried to get a photo of her eating the pumpkin.. .but i did this cute shot. . .this makes me fall in love with herevery time i look at it. . .[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]but i did manage to get one little tounge photo of her. . .he he he. . .[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

so i caught this on video. . .





honestly. . . i don't know if you can tell what he is doing, so i will explain it. . .

most rabbits lick the little metal ball and get water. . .hermandoesn't. he rests the end of the waterbottle on the skin right betweenis lips and his nose, so that the ball is pushed in and the waterstreams out. . .so instead of 'licking' he is really 'gulping'. . . thefirst time i noticed this i was like 'what the heck are you doing'. ..but then it explained why every time herman gets a drink he gets watereverywere . . .

oh, my silly rabbit


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 5, 2007)

All I can say is....AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






All of those pictures rock!!! I want Herman!:embarrassed:*adds to bn list*


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures Katt!

I love this one of Herman,he looks so cheeky here..






And that last picture of Winnie,with her tongue sticking out,makes her look so sweet and innocent

cheryl


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks. . .he is my cheeky little bug! 

i posted this in my herman is missing thread.. .but wanted to add it here too:






and this is the fun i have been having. . . a photoshop pic of winnie.. . i have one of herman someplace, i can't find it, thinking maybe iclosed without saving. . .grrrr. . .


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2007)

Hehe,i love that little Herman face sticking out from where he's not mean't to be

And this picture of Winnie is Awesome!






cheryl


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=24bc9cdc0b904b8ba60555

a video slide of herman and winnie. . . my first attempt at one!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2007)

I love those pumpkin pics! They reallydo get you messy though. I just let mine eat straight out ofthe plastic container now. Which means Loki gets it all overhis whiskers, nose... :lol

James made a slideshow of our rabbits for his group home clients(mentally disabled). I should see if I can find it.I'll do one of Oberon if/when he bonds with the girls... to "I'm TooSexy!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2007)

That was excellent. You are very talented. Was that free or did you have to pay to do that?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2007)

pumpkin is very messy, but it really helps bring the buns closer to me. . . so i give it to them out of the spoon. . .

also, herman is such a piggly-wiggly that if i don't sit there and watch them eat it, then winnie won't get any!

the slide was completely free, and SUPER easy. . . just 3 simple steps: upload pics, upload music, arrange pics. . . done. . .

i would love to see a slide show of oberon with the background music "i'm to sexy" it would be classic. . .

i need to take photos of the buns, i am putting it off, because we movein 2 days and so i figured i would be uber photographing them at thenew place!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2007)

That is great Katt, I didn't have my speakers on so I'll have to watch it again later.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

Kat,

Mama said that since your bunnies love pumpkin we get to try it. So tonight we get it for the first time.

Connor 

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2007)

connor-

you are very lucky, i only get pumpkin once in a great while. . . 

if you don't like it, feel free to send me the rest! i am always up for more pumpkin!

-Herman


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 12, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


>


Dear Easter Bunny,

I'm now ready for Herman to come and live with me. Please drop him off on your way through Tucker Lane this year.

Thank you,

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

now i have to hide herman from the easter bunny too? oh boy. . .

herman and winnie love the new apartment. . . the first night hermanwas out running around, creeped out of my room. . . jessica and i weretalking and heard this "CRASH, THUD, BOOM, SCURRY" from thediningroom/kitchen area and walk out to see herman, on the table eatingmy apples!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 13, 2007)

That is precious!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are very cute photos. Look howinnocent he looks in the second picture. He's probably saying"What mom these aren't for me"!

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, he just wanted a little snack... 

Glad to hear the new place is working out so far!

--Dawn


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah. . . totally innocent. . .:disgust:

we didn't have a garbage can till last night (we had a big cardboardbox that we were putting garbage bags in a using. . .). . . well, wehad to rush out and buy one simply because ever time herman got awayfrom my room, he went straight into the kitchen and tackled the garbageto get whatever veggies are in there. . . whenever i would go out toyell at him, he would give me this look like "but mom, there arestarving children in china" look. . . it was way to funny. . .

but yes, they are loving it very much, herman took off right away toexplore, but winnie just kinda stayed in the cage, on my bed, or wouldfallow me around. . . till last night when she went on a binki frenzy.. . it was totally cute!

and zoey is doing good, just to update. . . her name has beenchanged though. . . it is now zooka.. . she is such a littlemonster. . . i forgot how much energy a baby rabbit can have. . .

but everything is going good, i am having terrible RO withdrawlswithout internet. . . it is an hour long round trip (there and back) todrive from the apartment to my parent house and i will have to do itsimply to check my email and the board!!!

happy you like the photos. . . i have more of the buns, and of theapartment, but they are on a disposable camera, so it has to getdeveloped before i can post them!


----------



## katt (Mar 24, 2007)

Dear RO Members,

Greetings for Herman, Winnie and Myself! I wanted to update my blog as I haven't been much lately.

The apartment is going very well, we just painted out kitchen red, andthe bathroom might be getting some paint as well (this apartmentcomplex allows you to paint the walls). we are finally getting settledin completely, and on some form of a schedule with how each of us work.

The rabbits have settled in very well, they were downsized to a smallcage, but are only caged when neither one of us are home, or when zooka('zoey' my roommates rabbit) is out playing. i have grown very use tosleeping with them in my bed, so they are let out at night.

i don't really have new photos, but i did come across some photos of herman from when i was packing that i just love:













but like said, all seems to be well. they met one ofthemaintence men a few days ago, and while winnie ranstraight into my closet (her choice of current hideout) herman was allup in his face and as a result made a new friend (i gave the man 2craisins to feed him and herman fell in love forever).

we are yet to get internet, and i have been "borrowing" from unsecurenetworks in my building. yes, i know, bad Katie, but you got to do whatyou got to do, it is very spotty internet and therefore i get on, checkmy mail, then get right back off.

we plan on getting interent shortly. it is just a matter of time.

so there is an update, from one of the lost RO members, I miss posting daily, can cannot wait to get my internet back!

katie, herman, and Winnie


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to hear the apartment is working out well!

I love this pic of Herman:






He's definitely declaring himself King of this new Castle


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Katt! I'm glad all of you are doing well. I'm jealous that the buns sleep in the bed with you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Katt! Glad you're all settledin. I know what you mean about not having internet!Geez how we get spoiled with all this technology.:disgust:Great pics of Herman!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks all! i very much miss posting on here. . .

i think this week we are going to bite the bullet and get phone andinternet (you can have high speed without a phone line. . .and that iswere the major fees are). . . i am just addicted to the internet. . .

although it is rather funny to see me walking around the apartment withmy labtop looking for a signal that will hold for more then 10 minutes!

we are watching movies like crazy also! we don't have cable. . .another 'unneeded expense' that might become needed. . .

lets see. . . in the past 2 weeks we have watched:

nightmare before christmas, elizabethtown, my big fat greek wedding,confetiti, love actually, jesus camp, league of extrodinary men, marieanttounet(sp?), robin hood(the disney version), littlemermaid, under the tuscan sun, transamerica. . . and well, many others.. .

i hope to have some more photos of the buns soon. . . i think herman is starting to miss the flash of the camera!


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you guys have comcast up there? They usuallyrun specials where its dirt cheap for the first year orso,then you can cancel when the specials expire (or cancel and have yourroommate sign up again). When we moved in here we got a great deal fordigital cable for 12 mos for 29.99 a month and cable internet for 19.99a mo for 18 months!

Or you could go in on it with a neighbor and share a wireless signal. Im bad, right?


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2007)

he he he. . . haley. . . your funny. . . and notbad at all considering i am currently stealing internet from one of myneighbors. . .

the apartment complex is under contract with certain companies so wehave to go with them for cable, phone, and internet. . . and they don'tseem to be very cheap. . .


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 27, 2007)

What perfect looks like:


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2007)

photos!!!






their cage






them cuddling in the cage






winnie praying






the double butt






herman dashing behind the ball






investigating the temporary hamster cage (olga was moved into a wirehamster cage, sothe tank iscurrently sitting thereempty)






more investigation of the hamster cage






winnie nibbling on the bottom of the cookbooks






cute herman






super cute winnie


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2007)

a herman fix!


----------



## cmh9023 (Apr 15, 2007)

They are so precious! Those long ears are thebest I just started reading your posts once they came backto live with you. How long were they away from you? That must have beenhard and its so great you have them back.


----------



## Haley (Apr 15, 2007)

I missed all the new pics! The bunnies look sohappy in the new place. How are you liking having a place of your own?My friend is moving up to Traverse City this weekend (shes working atmongolian bbq as a manager). Im so jealous, its so nice up there!

And I love this one of my favorite man:






What a ham he is!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2007)

Man Katt, I love Herman!:inlove: He's just precious.


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2007)

cmh9023- herman and winnie were away from me foraround 1 to 1 1/2 months. . . it was the longest month of my life! itis simply destiny that these 2 buns be with me.

haley- the buns are very happy in the new place. they love having thefreedom and being able to roam around my bedroom at night. we only havehad a few issues the first being that herman has taken a liking to mostof my houseplants, so they had to all be moved out of bunny reach andthe second being that winnie has taken to ripping up any cardboard shecan get her bunny mouth on. . . zooka, my roommates rabbit is happyhere too, we are working on litter training her although i am not muchof any help as besides jessica she hates everyone (and she will chuckher tinkle toys at you if she has a problem with you. . .it is ratherfunny to see). and we are adding 1 more rabbit !!! there is our bignews! jessica has decided that she really wants to bring her oldrabbit, lou, to the apartment. . . he is an 8 pound satin and iabsolutly love him. so once he is fixed, and zooka is fixed, then hewill move in. that is cool about your friend. . . i personally don'teat there much. . . not really my taste in foods. . . but i love thistown. you will have to come up and visit all your friends in traversecity sometime. . . herman would be terribly excited to see you. . .

i hope to get more photos soon. . . i have just been so busy with work. . .


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 16, 2007)

Those are two absolutely gorgeous (and obviously happy) bunnies. You must a great bunny parent!

I'm so glad you have them back with you.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2007)

Ohhh love the pictures. 

I am glad your friend is getting her other bunny to.


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2007)

Thats awesome you guys might be gettinganother!! Its funny how at first your friend wasnt too into havingbunnies at the place, and now shes just as in love with them as you are!

I cant wait to see pics of the new guy!


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> Thats awesome you guys might be getting another!! Its funnyhow at first your friend wasnt too into having bunnies at the place,and now shes just as in love with them as you are!
> 
> I cant wait to see pics of the new guy!




i know! i tease her about it all the time. . . i don't think sherealized how cool house buns could be. lou (her other rabbit) livesduring the spring, summer, and fall in a massive outdoor hutch (thething is huge), and in the winter he is in the sunroom, so he isn'treally a house rabbit. . . herman and winnie have really opened her upto the idea. . . she will often call me up before i get home from workgoing "what does momma say, can miss winnie and mr. hermie come outtoday?" or going "the poopers would like some veggies. . . herman hasasked me to ask you"(she is normally next to their cage,talking to them while on the phone with me). . . herman has evenlearned how much of a softie she is in comparison to me and will oftengo begging for craisins from her. . . it was hysterical the first timewhen she was sitting on the floor and he ran up and started showeringher with kisses. . . "katie, what is going on" . . . my only response"welcome to the world of 'kiss for a craisin'". . .

it has been a rather interesting turn of events. . .

we are going to have a tiny 870 square foot apartment with 4 rabbits(under 3 pounds, 6 pounds, 10 pounds, and 8 pounds), 1 fat hamster, anda goldfish. . .

NO MORE ANIMALS!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2007)

*I think we all say that.*

*katt wrote: *


> NO MORE ANIMALS!


----------



## binkies (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, but do we mean it


----------



## naturestee (Apr 16, 2007)

Katt, do you realize that your apartment isabout the same size as the main floor of my house? Thebasement is mainly storage. And I now have 5 rabbits countingOberon, two cats, a 10 gallon and a 29 gallon fishtank. There's always room for more!

And I want pics of the satin bunny when he comes!


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

tonights photo!

katie and herman


----------



## binkies (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful! I know you hear it over and over but, I love those ears! Ears ears ears!


----------



## katt (Apr 21, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> Beautiful! I know you hear it over and over but, I lovethose ears! Ears ears ears!


herman and i are use to hearing it

it makes him feel pretty

i am to pass on from herman "i love my ears too. . . "


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 22, 2007)

Katt-

I Love Herman! Ooooo, give him a squeeze for me.:inlove:


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2007)

photos!

herman found my apple chips (they have no added sugar, just bakedapple, so the buns get a few when i eat them) bag and got it stuck onhis head. . . it was so funny!






and a video of it





herman and winnie got craisins from jessica today. . . it was cute, i had to take photos!

































and finally, one of zooka. . . she normally has a resting mat in hercage, but it was soaking when i took this photo, so she resorted to thelitter box as her bed. jessica is building her a NIC cage this week. .. so don't mind the tiny cage!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2007)

HaHa, that's too cute! I love thephotos as well, they came out all bright. I love the one withHerman giving you a kiss, how sweet.


----------



## katt (Apr 30, 2007)

photos!!!!!

okay, i had already posted this in the photo philes section. . . butwanted it in the blog as well, as i just love this photo of herman and i






herman and winnie laying together






some dead bunny flops-herman style











and their current improved! cage


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

*This picture is the best! *



*katt wrote: *


> some dead bunny flops-herman style


----------



## binkies (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the way Zooka is laying in that litter box. Quite a different position than I am used to seeing. 

I'm pretty sure that if the Craisins werent handed over quietly, someone was going to get hurt!


----------



## katt (May 8, 2007)

a lazy afternoon in herman land


----------



## binkies (May 8, 2007)

He is so snuggly! I want him! Gimme!


----------



## m.e. (May 8, 2007)

*I :heart: Herman*


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

Theres my favorite boy! Herman needs to come visit his auntie haley sometime soon. I am in love with him (and winnie too)






:inlove:Must pet those ears!1


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

well, haley

after the stunt they pulled tonight they can visit auntie haley for a long long time!

my bed sits in front of my window, and my window has a deep ledge on itthat holds my alarm clock, books, framed photos(most of the rabbits),and a cute little begonia plant that is named lula-may. . . one of mypride and joy plants

herman has determined that lula-may makes one fine snack and now poorlula-may has one flower, and 3 leaves left. most of herfoliagewas scattered around my room (as this snack didn'ttaste so great, so instead we made plant confetti). i walk in to plantmurder and 2 rabbits sitting on the window ledge, herman with a leaf inhis mouth, and winnie pulling tissues from a kleenex box. . .not eatingthem, but just pulling them out one by one and watching them flutter tothe floor.

and there i am yelling at them when herman jumps down runs up to me anddecides that kisses will fix all problems and showers me with bunnykisses. . . and gosh darn it, i forgave the little beast. . .

can you say "bunny slave"? because i know that secretly they do to each other behind my back.


----------



## missyscove (May 9, 2007)

Awww, you are a bunny slave... we allare. So sorry about your plant. I love the tissuestory though. That puts a great picture in my head.


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

yeah, winnie rarely does anything that can't be classified as 'cute' or 'adorable'

and i have come to the conclusion that there is no other way to livelife other then being a bunny slave. . . i just wish my poor plantsdidn't have to suffer. . .

i am suprized he went after this one, my last one he attacked gave hima little bit of an upset tummy for a day. . . i thought he would havesworn off katie's plants, but i guess i was wrong. . .

BTW all plants are now officially out of herman's reach. . . we did ahouse sweep to make sure, as we have A LOT of houseplants. . .


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> andthere i am yelling at them when herman jumps down runs up to me anddecides that kisses will fix all problems and showers me with bunnykisses. . . and gosh darn it, i forgave the little beast. . .
> 
> can you say "bunny slave"? because i know that secretly they do to each other behind my back.


haha. they are so smart!

how can you not forgive those sweet innocent faces? 

And Ive always said that if aliens are watching us and our animals (uscleaning up their poop, feeding them, grooming them) they will thinkthe animals are the higher beings


----------



## katt (Jul 5, 2007)

well, i was thinking it was time to update this blog. . .

i seem to be working A LOT right now, so i don't have very many photos!

first, can i get a mod to change my title again????? i want to add izabelle to it. . . could just just make it cute like "the world according to herman, winnie, and Izabelle"?

so first a little update on my life. my sister is getting married 7-7-07. . . that is in 2 days, and so everything has been about the wedding. my other sister finds out the sex of the baby in 1 week, i am currently working to many hours to count. and all the while i am dealing with all the rabbits and their problems! i have been busy!!!!

first a herman fix for ya'll!







look at that cute bunny butt!!!!






i don't have any new photos of winnie. . . but i do have some of izabelle!












can you see her wavy coat???? it almost looks like ripples. . . she is getting it even more on her tummy and hind legs. she has molted out the curls on her chest, but i can't tell if it will be wavy as well!







and here is one so everyone can see just how small of a rabbit she is. she is standing on a 12 inch X 12 inch tile. . .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2007)

OMG she's so skinny but so cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2007)

I love this bunny! :inlove:

She's looking pretty good! (That last pic gave me a heart attack, I thought she was standing on her head!) :shock2:



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

well, i am trying to get izabelle caught up to herman and winnie in the photo department. . .

hope you enjoy!

"hey mom, what is over there?"






action shots:
















cute shot of the night:






and some sleepy photos:
















and because a blog post without a herman fix is unknown. . . here is my boy:


----------



## binkies (Jul 10, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> She's looking pretty good! (That last pic gave me a heart attack, I thought she was standing on her head!) :shock2:
> 
> 
> 
> sas :biggrin2:



That is hilarious! But so true!

Poor baby, she really needed someone like you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2007)

Katt how old is Izabelle, she looks so tiny, but she is very cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

hmm. . . let me think about her age. . .

i know that i picked may 1st (may day) as her birthday, but i remember it being off (it would make her older then what she is). . . i would say she is around 10 weeks. . . i think. . . i would have to give that a lot of thought and look at my calender. . .

and i don't know about cute. . . she is rather hairless looking right now. . . (it seems to come and go with mini molts). . . but she is a sweetheart!

night!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

All of your babies are so adorable!

I love the pics of Herman on the plate! What a little schmooze!


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

a bunny update without any photos (sorry, i have some to post, but none uploaded yet)

herman still has an ear infection, we are flushing both ears every day, and medication drops 3 times a day.

winnie is still in perfect health *knocks on wood*

izabelle is no longer sneezing/weezing, ect. . . so that is good, but she is yet to grow fur back on her face and back, and isn't putting weight on, we have put her back on nutri-cal, and i really want to put her on alfalfa hay instead of timothy, but her urine has so much calcium in it already, i hate to add more. she seems to simply not be thriving. . . she isn't growing AT ALL. we don't know what to do, or why it is happening. right now, we are thinking it might be genetic. . . like maybe her parents were brother and sister, and she just got screwed genetically. . .

my roommates rabbit zooka is no longer living with us. she was so unhappy here, that she went to spend a few days with a couple that were looking for a rabbit just to see how things went, if she liked them, if they liked her. well, apparently zooka loves them, she isn't grunting or biting, or lunging, she is playing and seems happy, so it looks like it might be a forever move. we don't know why zooka hated living here, but she really did. she hated everything about us (she wouldn't even eat veggies if i gave them to her). we are giving it a few weeks before it is made official.

my roommate has another rabbit that lives at her parents house, a big boy bunny. lou was going to come live with us at the end of the summer, but he might be moving in sooner then that now.

on a sad note, that isn't about rabbits, my hamster olga passed away about 1 week ago. of completely unknown causes. we were very sad here, but just remember that we gave her a few months of bliss. she spoiled completely here and we know that while she lived with us she loved her life. we will not be replacing her. . . so if anyone wants a hamster cage. . . you are welcome to it.

that is it on the animal end! just thought i haven't been on very much lately, and wanted to update everyone on everything!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

I am so sorry about Olga.


----------



## katt (Aug 5, 2007)

a herman and winnie fix!


----------



## Haley (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pics! Herman and Winnie are looking beautiful as usual!

I love this one:






Gorgeous!

PS. let me know if you want me to change the title of your blog at all


----------



## Haley (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pics! Herman and Winnie are looking beautiful as usual!

I love this one:






Gorgeous!

PS. let me know if you want me to change the title of your blog at all


----------



## katt (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks haley

i am not ready yet to change the blog title, i was thinking about that earlier. . . still a little raw about izabelle. . .

but i will let you know when i am ready, thanks.

and yes, that is one of my favorite photos from the group as well!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pictures, as always!

I'm just glad to see you on. :kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Perfecr Herman.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

well, i figured i would update ya'll, as i haven't been posting very often.

sadly no photos tonight of the buns. . . although they send bunny kisses to you all.

herman's ear infection is back, yet again. i think that the drops and flushing worked last time, but we didn't get it all gone, so now ithas reappeared. he was shaking his head yesterday so i peeked in there (with the $10 god-send ear/nose/throat baby scope i bought at walgreens. . . everyone should have one in their bunny first aid kit. . .)and sure enought it is red, and filled with puss. i am calling the vet tomorrow, and talking with him. hopefully getting herman in theirthis week.i would like to give the routine that we just had him on another shot as i think that it worked (in comparision to the last ear drops we used which did nothing). . . he is also thin. i wonder if rabbits feel their owner's stress and react to it. . . herman's weight has also been on the low side. . . never was a problem, but it tends to yo-yo even more when i notice that i am under a lot of stress. . . i wonder if i am just looking into things to much???

my mom wants me to ask about some kind of powder i could use to keep the inside of his ears dry (my parent's dog gets minor ear infections often from moisture building up in his ears). . . i am going to ask, it is worth a shot of at least asking.

we are down to the 2 rabbits, and it is staying that way. my roommate doesn't have the time to work with lou on house-training and such, and i have my hands full as it is with mine. winnie and herman take up all our time. . .

i think herman and winnie need to socialize with other people besides myself and jessica. the other night we had some friends over for dinner, and i made the mistake of a) locking the rabbits up and b) not introducing the people to the rabbits. . . it was okay when it was just 2 other girls, but when our friend brandon peeked into my room to see the buns (and get a tour of the house) herman and winnie were very unhappy. . . i guess they were just trying to protect me!

i feel very guilty as my rabbits are being caged more and more right now. i have had sooo much going on in my life, that when i finally get home, i just eat something and fall asleep. i have been working well over 40 hours a week, and normally for 10 days in a row. . . and my meds for my anxiety attacks has been really messing my system up. they haven't slept out of their cage in ages, and sometimes go the entire day without any run-around time. i am sure once i get a chance to breath at work, and get my meds all figured out (hopefully before i lose my insurance in september) that all will be fine.

my sister is due in 2 months (almost to the day). .. and i am well beyond excited! my other sister just got back all her wedding photos and i get to see them this week when i go have her cut my hair!

so there is an update.. . feeling slightly overworked, slightly stressed, and majorly wishing herman was all better.

till the next time (and i promise photos next time)

ps- haley (or any other mods) i am ready for my title to change.. . .to whatever. . . it really could say Herman and Winnie. . . or if you want to get creative. . . have at it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2007)

*hugs*

Stress is no fun. Hope things mellow out for you alittle.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello?


----------



## katt (Sep 16, 2007)

hi jadeicing, and everyone else!

sorry i haven't been on much. we have been dealing with a lot recently.

herman isn't getting better, nothing seems to be working, his weight is constantly going up and down (mostly down), everytime i think i am getting a grip on his ear infections there seems to be another flare up, he has days were he eats little, and has the runs. . . it doesn't seem to be his teeth bothering him, the vet feels nothing, and he has no problem chewing. . . he just seems to feel sick some days. my vet and i are unsure as to what steps to take next, but something needs to happen. hopefully within my price range.

on top of all that i have been getting bad kidney pain, it seems to flare up now and then, and everytime it goes away before i talk to my doctor. . . right now, i am dealing with the longest stretch of it, and am waiting to talk to my doctor tomorrow(i am keeping track of my temp. . . and if i run a fever at all, i have promised my mom i would go to urgent care, or if need-be the er).

beyond all that, my meds for my anxiety disorder have been wacking me out. . . i just am in a funk from it all. . . i don't know what from, or why.

so i have just be going though a lot. . .spending a lot of my time nursing not only herman, but myself, and all the while working over 40 hours a week. plus i have the stress of losing my insurance this month. the thought of taking on the bills my meds will cost me, without the aid of insurance isn't pretty.

i have no photo updates, honestly herman has been looking so bad lately that i haven't even taken the camera out. it just hasn't been happy times in the apartment.

herman simply is sick, what seems like beyond an ear infection, and hasn't been acting like my herman. . . i guess i just haven't been posting much because in doing so, i have to face the reality of how bad he has been at times.

anyway, i am waiting to get paid next thursday for the next vet appointment(unless there is an emergancy). . . and promise to keep ya'll updated. . .


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

My prayers are with you. I was alittle worried about you. I see I was right.


----------

